# Help me identify this old light?



## calipsoii (May 21, 2011)

Hi all! While in a local gift shop today, I was browsing the small antique section (mostly old straight razors, pocket knives, etc) and came across an old light that I simply HAD to have. The problem is, I haven't been able to find any information about it so far!

The light is stamped with "ELVES 69" on the back, is incandescent and features red and green filters. It's a very military green and shows signs of rust so it looks like it probably saw some use. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 21, 2011)

http://www.deutscheoptik.com/ has it for sale and lists it as Swiss military but doesn't offer much other information.


----------



## calipsoii (May 22, 2011)

Bingo, that's definitely it. Thanks ZMZ67!


----------



## el_Pablo (May 12, 2013)

Hey, It is right, old swiss army lamp with colors filters.

the ELVES is the brand that was subcontracted to made it (it could be few brand for same design) and the 69 is the year of manufacturing.

Pablo


----------



## bietjiedof (May 12, 2013)

Could it be for road and railway use? Red for stop and green for go?


----------



## el_Pablo (May 12, 2013)

Yes, filters can be use in different situations, you can even set green and red in the same time and have a low low mode!


----------



## ARh1956 (May 19, 2013)

That is a very cool light.


----------

